# Leihgebühr für Mulan auf Disney Plus kostet mehr als ein Kinobesuch



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Leihgebühr für Mulan auf Disney Plus kostet mehr als ein Kinobesuch*

						Wer sich die Realverfilmung von Mulan hierzulande ab dem 04. September 2020 auf Disney Plus anschauen will, muss tief in die Tasche greifen. Der Streaming-Anbieter verlangt nämlich einen ordentlichen Aufpreis zum normalen Abo für diejenigen, die die Heimkino-Premiere anschauen möchten. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Leihgebühr für Mulan auf Disney Plus kostet mehr als ein Kinobesuch*


----------



## ZeXes (25. August 2020)

Man kann mir ja sagen was man will, aber ich glaube Corona ist nur ein Vorwand für diesen Testballon. 

Ich denke sollte das Erfolg haben könnte dies das Ende der Kinos bedeuten, wie wir sie kennen. Disney ist ein zutiefst kapitalistisches Unternehmen, welches sehr ungerne von seinen Filmen Gelder abgeben möchte. Aktuell muss man noch 50% an die Kinos abgeben. Sollte das hier Erfolg haben, in Zukunft vielleicht nicht mehr.


----------



## TouchTM (25. August 2020)

Hier in Hannover gibt es das Astor. Vor lauter Freude, dass sie endlich wieder geöffnet haben, habe ich mir Knives Out angeschaut (da laufen Filme immer etwas länger als bei anderen Kinos). Es ist ein Premiumkino mit viel Beinfreiheit, verstellbaren Ledersesseln und Bedienung am Platz. Die Karte kostet 13,50 (aktuellere Blockbuster inkl. 3D und Überlänge können auch mal 20 kosten). Da schau ich mir einen Film lieber an und trinke dazu ein Bier und verspachtel eine Portion Popcorn oder Nachos. Die meisten Filme schau ich eh nur ein einziges Mal.

Edit: Es ist das Erlebnis, das ich liebe. Es geht dabei nicht nur um den Film. Da gehe ich auch lieber in ein teureres Kino. Da gibt es weniger Deppen, die die Klappe nicht halten können. Und ich bin nicht alleine. Die Loge im Astor ist meist Wochen im Voraus ausverkauft.


----------



## Freakless08 (25. August 2020)

TouchTM schrieb:


> Da schau ich mir einen Film lieber an und trinke dazu ein Bier und verspachtel eine Portion Popcorn oder Nachos. .


Ein Grund mehr nicht ins Kino zu gehen. Die Fressgeräusche (sorry) während des Films und das Schlürfen an Getränken durch Sitznachbarn/Nachbarinnen geht mir total auf den Keks.


----------



## TouchTM (25. August 2020)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr nicht ins Kino zu gehen. Die Fressgeräusche (sorry) während des Films und das Schlürfen an Getränken durch Sitznachbarn/Nachbarinnen geht mir total auf den Keks.



Es geht doch genau DARUM, dass du dir den Film so anschauen kannst, wie du dich wohlfühlst. Dann ist es bei dir halt Zuhause, Aber du weißt auch genau, dass die Popcorngeschichte spätestens nach fünf Minuten erledigt ist, weil die Leute schon während der Vorschau fast aufgegessen haben 

Ich liebe es mit anderen Leuten zusammen Filme zu schauen. Ich will mir auch einen 75er mit einem 4K BD Player hinstellen, zusätzlich.

Und wenn die Leute irgendwann lieber die komprimierte Schei*e von Streamingdiensten sehen wollen und gar nicht mehr vor die Tür treten, gibt es halt keine Kinos mehr. Dazu wird es aber nie kommen. Am Ende bleibt es dann halt eine Luxusgeschichte.


----------



## elsihenne (25. August 2020)

War irgendjemand von euch schon mal zu zweit, zu dritt, zu viert mit Kindern oder Enkelkindern im Kino?
Es ist wiedermal die große Krux der Headlines!
Die Aussage "Leihgebühr für Mulan auf Disney Plus kostet mehr als ein Kinobesuch" ist sowas von undurchdacht und „Schlagzeile schnell dahingeschludert“.
Wenn ich mit Frau und zwei Kindern ins Kino gehe, ist unter 60,-€ nichts gemacht.
10,- bis 12,-€ pro Karte (evtl. noch Zuschläge wegen 3D, Überlänge, Platzposition etc.) + völlig überteuerte Snack-Angebote
Wenn ich Zuhause mit der Family gemütlich auf dem Sofa schauen kann, mit Popcorn, Cola und Bier/Wein, was 20% des Kinopreises kosten. Wenn ich den Film beginnen kann wann ich will, aufs Klo gehen kann wann ich will. Lustige oder actiongeladene Szenen wiederholen kann wie ich will etc. etc. sind 22,-€ geradezu ein Billig-Schnäppchen. Von teuer kann da keine Rede sein! Mit einem gute 65“ 4K TV-Gerät + einer guten AV-Surround-Anlage und dem richtigen Sitzabstand, kann man ebenfalls Kinofeeling haben! Man kann den Film sogar innerhalb eines gewissen Zeitraums mehrfach sehen! Ich sehe an dem Angebot keinen Makel was diese Überschrift rechtfertigt!


----------



## ZeXes (25. August 2020)

Kinos wird es noch lange geben. Das stimmt. 

Ist halt nur die Frage, wie viele übrig bleiben...


----------



## Mephisto_xD (25. August 2020)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Man kann mir ja sagen was man will, aber ich glaube Corona ist nur ein Vorwand für diesen Testballon.


Yep, denke ich auch. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie mit 20€ durchkommen. Besonders, wenn der Film dann nur Stunden nach Permiere bei einschlägigen "alternativen" Seiten in bester Qualität verfügbar ist...


----------



## Kupferrrohr (25. August 2020)

TouchTM schrieb:


> Hier in Hannover gibt es das Astor. Vor lauter Freude, dass sie endlich wieder geöffnet haben, habe ich mir Knives Out angeschaut (da laufen Filme immer etwas länger als bei anderen Kinos). Es ist ein Premiumkino mit viel Beinfreiheit, verstellbaren Ledersesseln und Bedienung am Platz. Die Karte kostet 13,50 (aktuellere Blockbuster inkl. 3D und Überlänge können auch mal 20 kosten). Da schau ich mir einen Film lieber an und trinke dazu ein Bier und verspachtel eine Portion Popcorn oder Nachos. Die meisten Filme schau ich eh nur ein einziges Mal.
> 
> Edit: Es ist das Erlebnis, das ich liebe. Es geht dabei nicht nur um den Film. Da gehe ich auch lieber in ein teureres Kino. Da gibt es weniger Deppen, die die Klappe nicht halten können. Und ich bin nicht alleine. Die Loge im Astor ist meist Wochen im Voraus ausverkauft.



Selbiges gilt für mich, Kino ist für mich auch heute noch ein Erlebnis voller Vorfreude. Der Saal, das Warten, die Trailer, die "nervigen" Nachbarn, die Snacks, bis der Vorhang schließt sitzen bleiben und später über den Film quatschen, noch was essen/trinken gehen etc. Darum hoffe ich, dass es die Kinos auch weiterhin schaffen, noch große und gute Filme auf die Leinwand zu bringen. 

Btw: Bei euch gibts im Astor Popcorn?? 

EDIT : 



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Yep, denke ich auch. Aber ich glaube nicht,  dass sie mit 20€ durchkommen. Besonders, wenn der Film dann nur Stunden  nach Permiere bei einschlägigen "alternativen" Seiten in bester Qualität  verfügbar ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Der Trolls Film hat bewiesen, dass es geht. Gerade bei Kinderfilmen biste mit dem Preis gut dabei anstelle eines Kinobesuches mit den Kurzen.


----------



## BladerzZZ (25. August 2020)

Aus diesem Grund hat man ein Heimkino zu Hause mit Projektor und Leinwand und guter Anlage. Das kostet zwar mehr und benötigt Platz (separater Raum im Keller) aber was Feeling angeht ist es deutlich besser als das Kino um die Ecke


----------



## Norisk699 (25. August 2020)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Yep, denke ich auch. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie mit 20€ durchkommen. Besonders, wenn der Film dann nur Stunden nach Permiere bei einschlägigen "alternativen" Seiten in bester Qualität verfügbar ist...



Man sollte nicht davon ausgehen, dass jedermann illegale Downloads nutzen will oder kann (PC-Kenntnisse etc.).
Nur weil hier in unserem kleinen "Nerd-Forum" ein gewisser Prozentsatz (ich behaupte maximal 10% der Nutzer) immer noch wie damals Ende der 1990er auf illegalen Tauschbörsen oder deren geistigen Nachkommen unterwegs ist, muss das nicht heißen dass dies für Disneys Zielgruppe gilt. Ich würde mal behaupten "wir im Nerd-Forum" sind so verschwindend gering wenige, dass das vielleicht gerade mal die erste Zahl nach dem Komma bei der Prozentzahl der potentiellen Disney-Gesamtnutzer / Zielgruppe ausmacht.

Abseits davon sind 20 € einerseits eine krass teure Ansage wenn man mit anderen Streaming-Anbietern vergleicht. 
Andererseits -wenn ich mit einem echten Kinobesuch mit Kindern vergleiche- bin ich im Kino (2 Erwachsene + 2 Kinder + Getränk + Popcorn) schnell bei 50 € und mehr... 
Noch dazu kann ich den Film beliebig oft anschauen und spare mir somit den (wer Kinder hat, kennt das) obligatorischen DVD-Kauf, damit die Kinder diese Filme 100 mal ansehen können. 
Theoretisch hast du dann zum Filmschauen ohne Mehrkosten die ganze Nachbarschaft (Kinder) im Haus... kostet auch keinen Euro mehr...

Ich bin also hin- und hergerissen was ich nun von den 20 € halten soll... Ich bin jedoch sehr gespannt, ob man was hören wird wie die Verkäufe so laufen. Ob sie da 1 oder 10 oder mehr Millionen Käufer finden, die jeweils 20 €/$ zahlen?

Disney ist Disney...


----------



## Cobar (25. August 2020)

Naja, als Bloodshot auf Prime erschienen ist, nachdem er im Kino abgesetzt wurde durch Corona, hat der Film mich auch etwas über 15€ gekostet (wenn ich mich da recht erinnere).
Habe ihn mit meinem vater zusammen angeschaut und selst da war der Film schon günstiger als wären wir im Kino gewesen.
Die Aussage "Die Leihgebühr für Film XY kostet mehr als ein Kinobesuch" ist halt immer davon abhängig, wie man diese Aussage liest.
Wäre ich alleine im Kino gewesen, wäre Kino günstiger gewesen. Schaut man so einen Film zu zweit oder dritt, ist es schon wieder günstiger den Film zu leihen.


----------



## ZeXes (25. August 2020)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Ich bin jedoch sehr gespannt, ob man was hören wird wie die Verkäufe so laufen. Ob sie da 1 oder 10 oder mehr Millionen Käufer finden, die jeweils 20 €/$ zahlen?
> Disney ist Disney...



Sollte der Film einschlagen, dann wird Disney zahlen preisgeben / eine Aussage in diese Richtung tätigen. Wenns eine komplette Katastrophe wird, wird vllt. gar der reguläre Release des Films auf Disney+ ganz vor geschoben, um wenigstens neue Kunden zu generieren. 

Gehe durchaus davon aus das der Film zu mindestens seine Produktionskosten wieder einspielen könnte. Vllt. auch mehr.


----------



## Stroiner (25. August 2020)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht davon ausgehen, dass jedermann illegale Downloads nutzen will oder kann (PC-Kenntnisse etc.).
> Nur weil hier in unserem kleinen "Nerd-Forum" ein gewisser Prozentsatz (ich behaupte maximal 10% der Nutzer) immer noch wie damals Ende der 1990er auf illegalen Tauschbörsen oder deren geistigen Nachkommen unterwegs ist, muss das nicht heißen dass dies für Disneys Zielgruppe gilt. Ich würde mal behaupten "wir im Nerd-Forum" sind so verschwindend gering wenige, dass das vielleicht gerade mal die erste Zahl nach dem Komma bei der Prozentzahl der potentiellen Disney-Gesamtnutzer / Zielgruppe ausmacht.
> 
> Abseits davon sind 20 € einerseits eine krass teure Ansage wenn man mit anderen Streaming-Anbietern vergleicht.
> ...




Die Sichtweise ist aber nicht ganz vollständig.
denn deine Beschreibung gilt auch für jeden anderen Film und die Kosten eben nicht 20 Euro und sind dazu noch ggf. Nicht mehr verfügbar, wenn du dein Abo kündigst.

auch, wenn man es dem Film nicht wünscht, aber ich hoffe es lassen sich nicht zu viele darauf ein. Ansonsten wird das in Zukunft der normale Preis für vorzeitig erscheinende Filme bei Streaminganbietern werden


----------



## Gr1mm (25. August 2020)

Stroiner schrieb:


> Die Sichtweise ist aber nicht ganz vollständig.
> denn deine Beschreibung gilt auch für jeden anderen Film und die Kosten eben nicht 20 Euro und sind dazu noch ggf. Nicht mehr verfügbar, wenn du dein Abo kündigst.
> 
> auch, wenn man es dem Film nicht wünscht, aber ich hoffe es lassen sich nicht zu viele darauf ein. Ansonsten wird das in Zukunft der normale Preis für vorzeitig erscheinende Filme bei Streaminganbietern werden



Ich seh da kein großes Problem, wenn das der standartpreis für solche filme/fälle ist.  Wenn man nur alleine schaut ist es teurer als im kino, aber schon ab 2 personen ist man billiger dran. Und im kino kannst du ihn für die gebühr nur einmal schauen, mit der disney+ variante mindestens einmal (sofern du sofort das abo kündigst) oder öfters, wenn du im abo bleibst.


----------



## paladin60 (25. August 2020)

Für mich würden sich die Kosten mit einen Kinobesuch decken, Ticket ca. 11€ und Fahrkosten für insgesamt 80km bei 10l+/100km und Parkhaus nehmen sich da nicht viel im Vergleich zu den 22€.


----------



## HoodHood (25. August 2020)

Ein regulärer Kinobesuch kostet (nur die Karte) vermutlich irgendwo zwischen 7 und 10 euro. Wie genau rechtfertigen die diesen Preis?!


----------



## Cobar (25. August 2020)

HoodHood schrieb:


> Ein regulärer Kinobesuch kostet (nur die Karte) vermutlich irgendwo zwischen 7 und 10 euro. Wie genau rechtfertigen die diesen Preis?!



Indem man nicht davon ausgeht, dass alle alleine ins Kino gehen, sondern man Filme auch gerne mal mit anderen Leuten zusammen schaut.


----------



## guaneri (25. August 2020)

Bin selbst vor Corona, als Filmfan, nur noch selten ins Kino. Einfach weil ich nun in dem Alter bin wo ich mir andauernd aufpoppende Smartphone Displays, oder Messenger Nachrichtentöne, nicht antun will.  Letztlich fügen sich noch vollkommen proletoide Sitznachbarn ins Bild ein, die jede noch so blöde Szene belachen oder kommentieren, da steigt der Blutdruck mit der selben Geschwindigkeit mit der die Konzentration sinkt. 

Der Ausbruch war dann lediglich der Weckruf einen Raum Dolby Atmos fähig umzubauen und mir nen OLED TV zu kaufen, der Mehrwert ist unbezahlbar.


----------



## 4thVariety (25. August 2020)

Disney wird in der ersten Phase davon ausgehen, dass ihn sich Leute ansehen, für die sich das rechnet, weil der Film als Familie besucht worden wäre.

Später kann man den Film ja immer noch für weniger verleihen, so wie das mit Kinofilmen in der Regel 12 Wochen nach deren Erscheinen passiert.

Plastikscheiben sind derzeit 14-16 Wochen nach Kinostart im Handel.

Noch viel später wird er dann Bestandteil des Abos. 


Im Nachteil sind hier nur Leute die alleine ins Kino gerannt wären, oder keine Heimkinogruppe mit Kumpels gründen.


----------



## Nuallan (25. August 2020)

HoodHood schrieb:


> Ein regulärer Kinobesuch kostet (nur die Karte) vermutlich irgendwo zwischen 7 und 10 euro. Wie genau rechtfertigen die diesen Preis?!



Kannst du doch in diesem Thread sehen. Das ist kein Wucher, sondern ein absolutes Schnäppchen*. Ausrufezeichen.

*wenn man mit der ganzen Familie guckt, vierstellig für ein Heimkino ausgibt, Filme mehrmals hintereinander guckt und in der Lage ist sich wirklich alles schön zu reden


----------



## rum (25. August 2020)

Soll mir recht sein. Von mir aus können sie auch 60€ für einen Film verlangen. Gier ist ja nichts neues im aktuellen Wirtschaftssystem.
Nicht jeder kauft sich einen 65" OLED TV, baut den Keller um und kauft sich eine Soundanlage mit Kinoqualität. Für die 21-22€ bekommt man halt "einen Film geliefert". Die persönliche Hardware-Ausstattung bezahlt man dann ja selber und ... ich rechne so etwas nicht nach ... das können (vielleicht?) schonmal 5.000-10.000 € sein(?), wenn man was "gutes" will. Keine Ahnung, wie viele Filme man sich von dem Geld im Kino ansehen könnte ...
Ich für meinen Teil gehe zwar selten aber gerne ins Kino. Die Größe, der Sound, der Ort, einfach mal was anderes. Auch wenn die (inhaltliche!) Qualität der Filme gefült etwas nachgelassen hat. Aber bei mir ist das Kino auch in der Innenstadt; da bin ich in max. 15min mit dem Auto.


----------



## manimani89 (25. August 2020)

rum schrieb:


> Soll mir recht sein. Von mir aus können sich auch 60€ für einen Film verlangen. Gier ist ja nichts neues im aktuellen Wirtschaftssystem.
> Nicht jeder kauft sich einen 65" OLED TV, baut den Keller um und kauft sich eine Soundanlage mit Kinoqualität. Für die 21-22€ bekommt man halt "einen Film geliefert". Die persönliche Hardware-Ausstattung bezahlt man dann ja selber und ... ich rechne so etwas nicht nach ... das können (vielleicht?) schonmal 5.000-10.000 € sein(?), wenn man was "gutes" will. Keine Ahnung, wie viele Filme man sich von dem Geld im Kino ansehen könnte ...
> Ich für meinen Teil gehe zwar selten aber gerne ins Kino. Die Größe, der Sound, der Ort, einfach mal was anderes. Auch wenn die (inhaltliche!) Qualität der Filme gefült etwas nachgelassen hat. Aber bei mir ist das Kino auch in der Innenstadt; da bin ich in max. 15min mit dem Auto.



man bekommt ab 1200 einen gutenn 55" OLED und wenn man nicht weiter als 2,3m entfernt ist passt das auch. und wegen soundsystem nutze ich ein gebrauchtes logitech z5500 um 140€ obwohl ich vorher teufel hatte kann ich dieses nur empfehlen


----------



## TouchTM (25. August 2020)

Kupferrrohr schrieb:


> Btw: Bei euch gibts im Astor Popcorn??



Popcorn gibt es ja. Nachos gibt es aber nicht. Da habe ich mich geirrt, weil ich immer Popcorn nehme. Nachos haben sie aus der Karte gestrichen, weil es zu laut beim essen ist... über die Nic Nacs wundere ich mich aber schon immer noch  Obwohl, auf die habe ich auch schon eine Weile nicht geachtet. Vielleicht sind die auch schon raus.
Im Zweifel gibt es noch den Weinbegleiter mit Brot, Käse und Oliven .

Zum Thema Kinos und welche überleben. Langfristig wird es sowas wie Cinemaxx mMn nicht mehr geben. Die haben durch das Astor krasse Probleme. Da kostet inzwischen jeder Film an jedem Tag 5,99. Das Preisdumping scheint aber auch nicht so gut zu funktionieren.

Luxuskinos mit hohen Ticketpreisen gehört die Zukunft, dann halt mit entsprechender Klientel. Die Astor-Kette hat es früh erkannt.



manimani89 schrieb:


> man bekommt ab 1200 einen gutenn 55" OLED und wenn man nicht weiter als 2,3m entfernt ist passt das auch. und wegen soundsystem nutze ich ein gebrauchtes logitech z5500 um 140€ obwohl ich vorher teufel hatte kann ich dieses nur empfehlen



Ich wundere mich echt immer noch darüber, dass Leute das Kino ganz pragmatisch mit TV Zuhause vergleichen. Das ist was total anderes und du bist schlicht kein Kunde für das Kino, fertig. Du brauchst dich nicht zu rechtfertigen, aber missionieren brauchst du auch nicht. jeder macht das, was er lieber mag, Punkt.


----------



## nibi030 (25. August 2020)

Mal abgesehen davon das mich der Film nicht interessiert, kann das gerne Schule machen.

Ich gehe gar nicht mehr ins Kino, kein bock auf Popcorn Fresser, mit dem Handy weiter Spieler oder Quatscher. 

Davon mal ganz abgesehen habe ich ein Heimkino.


----------



## sesharim (25. August 2020)

HoodHood schrieb:


> Ein regulärer Kinobesuch kostet (nur die Karte)  vermutlich irgendwo zwischen 7 und 10 euro. Wie genau rechtfertigen die  diesen Preis?!




wo den das? wenn ich hier  in Düsseldorf ins Kino gehn will UCI oder ufa oder sonstwas kosten ein Film wie sagen wir Star wars  mindestens 15 Euro wenn er dann noch Überlänge hat und 3D sinds 18 euro für eine einzelne karte, ohne Popkorn oder getränk.

Und das sind Preise von vor 3 oder 4 jahren. Seitdem ich nen Beamer hab geh ich nich mehr ins Kino der Beamer  hat sich längst rentiert.


----------



## Basileukum (25. August 2020)

TouchTM schrieb:


> Luxuskinos mit hohen Ticketpreisen gehört die Zukunft, dann halt mit entsprechender Klientel. Die Astor-Kette hat es früh erkannt.



Jaja, aber auch der etwas reichere Pöbel (also die Mittelschicht) muß vorhanden sein. Und die wurde die letzten Jahre nicht gerade aufgewertet bzw. vermehrt und das was da an Wirtschaftskrise anrollt, damit wird das auch nicht gerade mehr.

Anbei: "Die Eintrittskarten kosten zwischen 11,50 und 15 Euro. Astor-Lounges betreibt Flebbe bereits in Berlin, Köln und München, demnächst auch in Frankfurt. &#8211; Quelle: Premium-Kino in der Hafencity: Kinobetreiber Joachim Flebbe baut seine Astor-Kette aus | shz.de ©2020"

8€ bis 11 Euronen bist auch in nem normalen Kino mal schnell los, ob nun die 4 Euro mehr ein Luxuskino ausmachen und auszeichnen, das mag ein Kind glauben. Ich hätte ja jetzt nix gesagt wenn se 25 Euro pro Karte nehmen, aber bei den Preisen sind se wohl auch auf die normaleren Hansel angewiesen, welche sich immer mehr nach der Decke strecken müssen.


----------



## guaneri (25. August 2020)

TouchTM schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich echt immer noch darüber, dass Leute das Kino ganz pragmatisch mit TV Zuhause vergleichen. Das ist was total anderes und du bist schlicht kein Kunde für das Kino, fertig. Du brauchst dich nicht zu rechtfertigen, aber missionieren brauchst du auch nicht. jeder macht das, was er lieber mag, Punkt.



Natürlich ist das heute vergleichbar. Du kannst jederzeit gleich gute oder sogar bessere Technik bei dir Zuhause unterbringen, als jene dir in einem Kino zur Verfügung steht. Auch der abgedeckte Blickwinkelbereich ist nicht schwer nachzubilden bei den heutigen Screengrößen. Der einzige Unterschied der bestehen bleibt ist die soziale Komponente, die für viele mitunter nicht unwichtig ist.


----------



## ZeXes (25. August 2020)

Das große Problem der Kinos ist es, dass die Technik auch immer günstiger wird.

55" OLEDs bekommt man zeitweise auch gerne mal um die 900€ im Angebot. Ein gutes Soundsystem kostet auch nicht mehr die Welt.

Zudem wird die Situation mit den ganzen Smartphoneklingelei immer schlimmer und die Preise für Essen dort sind schlichtweg obszön.


----------



## CvBuron (25. August 2020)

Immer wieder witzig, wieviele Leute sich für Tausende Euronen ein Heimkino hinstellen, sich dann übelstes Netflix&Konsorten-Pixelgematsche darauf reinziehen und behaupten, dass wäre technisch besser als Kino. Da tuts jede Möhre von 200€ Fernseher mit ner Mini-5.1/7.1 Soundanlage auch, wenn man dort Streaming wiedergibt. Kann man auch einen Ferrari kaufen, und dann E10 tanken. Streaming ist derzeit nur für Smartphones und Tablets geeignet, alles darüber ist eine Beleidigung für Augen und Ohren...


----------



## nibi030 (25. August 2020)

CvBuron schrieb:


> Immer wieder witzig, wieviele Leute sich für Tausende Euronen ein Heimkino hinstellen, sich dann übelstes Netflix&Konsorten-Pixelgematsche darauf reinziehen und behaupten, dass wäre technisch besser als Kino. Da tuts jede Möhre von 200€ Fernseher mit ner Mini-5.1/7.1 Soundanlage auch, wenn man dort Streaming wiedergibt. Kann man auch einen Ferrari kaufen, und dann E10 tanken. Streaming ist derzeit nur für Smartphones und Tablets geeignet, alles darüber ist eine Beleidigung für Augen und Ohren...



Mensch, bloß gut das du uns aufgeklärt hast!


----------



## restX3 (25. August 2020)

Ich war, glaube ich seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr im Kino. Und nein ich habe kein Heimkino. Ich schaue viel zu selten Filme. Das meiste so wie ich das sehe, ist eh typischer Hollywood Abfall. Hab, ich glaube ich nicht viel verpasst. Wenn ich mal Filme schaue, ist es meist altes Zeug von Arni oder Western unter anderem.
Hab dieses Jahr nur ein Film angschaut und das war Assassins Creed und den hab ich nach 50 Minuten abgebrochen, was für ein Schrott.  Schaue lieber mal Serien. Hab ich mehr von.


----------



## CvBuron (25. August 2020)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Mensch, bloß gut das du uns aufgeklärt hast!



Falls du es in den falschen Hals bekommen hast, so war es nicht gemeint. Eine kurze Langform: Netflix liefert z.b. bei 4K (Laut Angabe 25 Mbit/s nötig) in Realität ca. 15-20 MBit/s in 4:2:0 10-bit per HEVC/VP9, darin enthalten bei 5.1 192 - 640 Kbit/s Audio, bei Atmos zwischen 448 - 768 Kbit/s. Die Bitrate für Video ist für 4k völlig indiskutabel, beim Encoding machen sie zwar einen halbwegs guten Job, aber auch das hat Grenzen. Die letzten Macken poliert dann in der Regel das TV-Gerät des Anwenders mit mehr oder weniger lausigen Algorithmen weg. Bei Blockbustern gibt sich Netflix ab und zu mal mehr Mühe, manchmal auch nicht. Mehrkanalton unter 384 kbit/s ist für Headsets und billige 5.1 Systeme okay, aber für ein anständiges Heimkino eher nichts. Genug übers Streaming hergezogen, was bekommt man in einem technisch halbwegs aktuellem Kino ?

2K: 150-250 Mbit/s JPEG2000 Video, 4:4:4 12/14-bit,   5.1/7.1/Atmos Ton ohne jegliche Kompression - Videobitrate abhängig davon ob das DCP (Digital Cinema Package, Film auf Festplatte) noch nach InterOP oder SMTPE aufgelegt ist. Mit SMPTE geht deutlich mehr als 250 Mbit/s. 
4K: 200-xxx Mbit/s JPEG2000 Video, 4:4:4 12/14 bit, 5.1/7.1/Atmos Ton ohne jegliche Kompression - Videobitrate abhängig davon ob das DCP (Digital Cinema Package, Film auf Festplatte) noch nach InterOP oder SMTPE aufgelegt ist. Mit SMPTE geht deutlich mehr als 250 Mbit/s. 

Streaming macht einfach keine gute Figur für gehobene Ansprüche, schon gar nicht im Heimkino - da muss schon eine Bluray ran. Und die hechelt einem guten Kino dann immer noch meilenweit hinterher. Deswegen finde ich solche Aussagen (Heimkino > Kino), naja, fachlich und thematisch daneben.


----------



## tarnari (25. August 2020)

Ich hab noch nie im Kino oder Zuhause Pixel gezählt. Finde auf meinem TV alles gestochen scharf. Oder sagen wir meinen Ansprüchen genügend.
ernsthaft, was soll dieser Bit-Raten-Wahn?


----------



## fipS09 (25. August 2020)

CvBuron schrieb:


> Deswegen finde ich solche Aussagen (Heimkino > Kino), naja, fachlich und thematisch daneben.



Ist wohl einfach eine Frage des eigenen Geschmacks. Ich tue mir lieber die Streaming Nachteile als die Kino Nachteile (wurden hier ja schon zu genüge genannt) an, du siehst das dann halt anders


----------



## nibi030 (25. August 2020)

CvBuron schrieb:


> Falls du es in den falschen Hals bekommen hast, so war es nicht gemeint. Eine kurze Langform: Netflix liefert z.b. bei 4K (Laut Angabe 25 Mbit/s nötig) in Realität ca. 15-20 MBit/s in 4:2:0 10-bit per HEVC/VP9, darin enthalten bei 5.1 192 - 640 Kbit/s Audio, bei Atmos zwischen 448 - 768 Kbit/s. Die Bitrate für Video ist für 4k völlig indiskutabel, beim Encoding machen sie zwar einen halbwegs guten Job, aber auch das hat Grenzen. Die letzten Macken poliert dann in der Regel das TV-Gerät des Anwenders mit mehr oder weniger lausigen Algorithmen weg. Bei Blockbustern gibt sich Netflix ab und zu mal mehr Mühe, manchmal auch nicht. Mehrkanalton unter 384 kbit/s ist für Headsets und billige 5.1 Systeme okay, aber für ein anständiges Heimkino eher nichts. Genug übers Streaming hergezogen, was bekommt man in einem technisch halbwegs aktuellem Kino ?
> 
> 2K: 150-250 Mbit/s JPEG2000 Video, 4:4:4 12/14-bit,   5.1/7.1/Atmos Ton ohne jegliche Kompression - Videobitrate abhängig davon ob das DCP (Digital Cinema Package, Film auf Festplatte) noch nach InterOP oder SMTPE aufgelegt ist. Mit SMPTE geht deutlich mehr als 250 Mbit/s.
> 4K: 200-xxx Mbit/s JPEG2000 Video, 4:4:4 12/14 bit, 5.1/7.1/Atmos Ton ohne jegliche Kompression - Videobitrate abhängig davon ob das DCP (Digital Cinema Package, Film auf Festplatte) noch nach InterOP oder SMTPE aufgelegt ist. Mit SMPTE geht deutlich mehr als 250 Mbit/s.
> ...



Beim Ton bin ich bei dir...Da höre ich auch den Unterschied.

Aber beim Bild? Hab etliche uhd bd hier...Aber ich sehe zum Beispiel null Unterschied zwischen infinity war auf Scheibe und Disney+ Stream. 

Lass doch die Leute einfach selbst entscheiden was sie gut finden anstatt denen zu sagen das alles Müll ist.

Meine Kollegen zocken alle Xbox und finden 30fps super, ich nicht, aber ich muss denen auch nicht erzählen wie schlecht ihr Kram ist.


----------



## Shinchyko (25. August 2020)

BladerzZZ schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund hat man ein Heimkino zu Hause mit Projektor und Leinwand und guter Anlage. Das kostet zwar mehr und benötigt Platz (separater Raum im Keller) aber was Feeling angeht ist es deutlich besser als das Kino um die Ecke



Geht bei mir jetzt nicht im Keller  Aber ich darf trotzdem meinen, dass das Cineplex Olpe und der Cinedome Köln in jedem Fall besser sind als ein Heimkino. Zumindest ist es dann besser, wenn es mit Liebe gemacht wurde!


----------



## Finallin (25. August 2020)

Ich werde immer wieder darin bestätigt einen Bogen um Disney zu machen, nun wieder.


----------



## HardlineAMD (25. August 2020)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Beim Ton bin ich bei dir...Da höre ich auch den Unterschied.
> 
> Aber beim Bild? Hab etliche uhd bd hier...Aber ich sehe zum Beispiel null Unterschied zwischen infinity war auf Scheibe und Disney+ Stream.


Den Unterschied sieht man sehr wohl, wenn man will und auch entsprechend gute Augen hat. 
Der Unterschied wird nochmal größer, wenn eine FHD Blu-ray einem FHD Stream gegenübergestellt wird.


----------



## Zuriko (25. August 2020)

Ist ja nur logisch dass ein VoD Preis eines eigentlichen Kinofilmes, höher als andere VoD Angebote ist!

Geh mit 5 Freunden ins Kino, JEDER bezahlt! Schaue den Film mit 5 Freunden Zuhause, bezahlt da auch jeder? Nein! Ob Du den Film nun alleine, mit der Familie oder dem ganzen Haus im Wohnzimmer schaust, man bezahlt einen Preis. 

Für mich nur logisch, aber in Zeiten von Streaming und Schwarzmarkt per Klick, wird lieber rumgejammert!


----------



## Mydgard (25. August 2020)

Die vielen Features wie Dolby Atmos etc. dürften für die Mehrheit der Kunden ohne Belang sein, das haben halt nur die wenigsten zuhause ... frage mich aber eh warum sie Mulan nicht ins Kino bringen, Tenet läuft auch diesen Donnerstag im Kino an, es geht also auch mit Kino zur heutigen Zeit.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. August 2020)

Ich kenne den Originalfilm aus meiner Kindheit. 
Habe es nicht eilig den zu sehen, sollte ich mir ein Disney Abo holen, dann eher wegen Simpsons (Werbefrei nicht wie bei Pro7) , Star Wars und den Dokus von National Geographic.


----------



## nibi030 (25. August 2020)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Den Unterschied sieht man sehr wohl, wenn man will und auch entsprechend gute Augen hat.
> Der Unterschied wird nochmal größer, wenn eine FHD Blu-ray einem FHD Stream gegenübergestellt wird.



Ich kann mich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern wann ich das letzte mal was in 1080p gesehen haben...

Und ja, anscheinend sind meine Augen schlecht genug...Wieder ein Punkt mehr für streaming.


----------



## RtZk (25. August 2020)

HoodHood schrieb:


> Ein regulärer Kinobesuch kostet (nur die Karte) vermutlich irgendwo zwischen 7 und 10 euro. Wie genau rechtfertigen die diesen Preis?!



Also ich kann mich nicht zum Kino teleportieren, nehme dort auch gerne irgendetwas zu essen + zu trinken, daher mit Fahrtkosten plus der Ersparnis von Getränken + Essen, passt das am Ende vermutlich schon. 
Den Reiz darin mit 100 Leuten ins Kino zu gehen habe ich noch nie gesehen, am Ende hockt man eben nur still nebeneinander und schaut den Film .


----------



## darkarth (25. August 2020)

Der Preis ist sehr günstig. Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass zu diesem Film (und auch Kino generell) nur die Wenigsten alleine gehen würden.

2 Personen + Popcorn / Cola und man ist beim selben Preis. Aber gerade für Kinder sollte Mulan ja auch interessant sein. Was dann meist schon mehr als 2 Personen. sind.

Hier gibts halt noch den Bonus dazu, dass er über längere Zeit verfügbar bleibt. Dafür gibts halt keine Leinwand.

Es ist also nicht nur als Familienabend geeignet. Auch wenn Freunde der Kinder übers Wochenende zu Besuch sind, können sie sich das ansehen.

Ist doch ne tolle Sache und angesichts der Kino-Situation imho auch vollkommen okay.


----------



## HardlineAMD (25. August 2020)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern wann ich das letzte mal was in 1080p gesehen haben...
> 
> Und ja, anscheinend sind meine Augen schlecht genug...Wieder ein Punkt mehr für streaming.


Schlechte Augen, das Gedächtnis auch.....


----------



## Shinchyko (25. August 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nicht zum Kino teleportieren, nehme dort auch gerne irgendetwas zu essen + zu trinken, daher mit Fahrtkosten plus der Ersparnis von Getränken + Essen, passt das am Ende vermutlich schon.
> Den Reiz darin mit 100 Leuten ins Kino zu gehen habe ich noch nie gesehen, am Ende hockt man eben nur still nebeneinander und schaut den Film .



Ja ganz genau, man taucht ein und genießt. Vorzugsweise mit einem fetten Bild was gut aus sieht und einem Klang der so richtig reinhaut.  Und lachen kann man ja trotzdem im Kino oder sich erschrecken oder weinen. Ich bin 2019 glaub 10 mal im Kino gewesen und nicht einen Besuch bereut. Vorher oder hinterher gehen wir dann noch was zusammen Essen. Ich erinnere mich noch beim ersten ES in Olpe. Die den Subwoofer so derbe aufgedreht, das mein Bruder und Ike schon echt derbe gefeiert haben. Und wir sind ja schon wahrlich Trockenes heftiges "Drücken" gewohnt. Hatten schon Angst in dem Moment, dass unsere Mum das jetzt nicht so toll findet, aber ne. Die strahlte über beide Backen

Aber so ist das eben. Dem einen gefällt das, dem anderen nicht. Sind halt immer die eigenen Ansprüche die ja dann auch etwas zu einer Leidenschaft/Hobby machen.


----------



## AlphaMale (25. August 2020)

Ich bin wohl nicht die passende Zielgruppe von diesem Mulan Gedöns. Selbst wenn Disney mir dafür knapp 21 € geben würde, dann würde ich das trotzdem nicht gucken. Mit kleinen Kids wäre das sicherlich anders. Allen Papas wünsche ich aber trotzdem viel Spaß und gute Unterhaltung


----------



## Gamer090 (25. August 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl nicht die passende Zielgruppe von diesem Mulan Gedöns. Selbst wenn Disney mir dafür knapp 21 € geben würde, dann würde ich das trotzdem nicht gucken. Mit kleinen Kids wäre das sicherlich anders. Allen Papas wünsche ich aber trotzdem viel Spaß und gute Unterhaltung



Ist eben Disney, für Kinder gedacht. Leider hat Disney schon lange keine neuen und guten Ideen für neue Filme die mich ansprechen. Liegt aber daran das es für Kinder ist. 

Der einzige Film von Disney den ich als Erwachsener immer wieder gerne schaue ist, der König der Löwen. Und zwar das Original und nicht der Animationsfilm.


----------



## Bluebird (25. August 2020)

Also für mich ist das Kino eh lange schon tot !
Die zwei alt eingesessenen haben schon vor ein paar Jahren hin geschmissen und in die neuen Seelenlosen Kino Ketten Tempel bekommt man mich nicht mehr rein, also RIP Kino  ...


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2020)

Absolut unattraktiv. Es kann nicht angehen das man einen Film so teuer einkaufen muss und dann nur schauen kann, so lange man ein Abonnement hat, für das man monatlich zahlen muss. So dumm sollte niemand sein, dass mit einem Kauf zu honorieren.^^

MfG


----------



## TouchTM (25. August 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Jaja, aber auch der etwas reichere Pöbel (also die Mittelschicht) muß vorhanden sein. Und die wurde die letzten Jahre nicht gerade aufgewertet bzw. vermehrt und das was da an Wirtschaftskrise anrollt, damit wird das auch nicht gerade mehr.
> 
> Anbei: "Die Eintrittskarten kosten zwischen 11,50 und 15 Euro. Astor-Lounges betreibt Flebbe bereits in Berlin, Köln und München, demnächst auch in Frankfurt. – Quelle: Premium-Kino in der Hafencity: Kinobetreiber Joachim Flebbe baut seine Astor-Kette aus | shz.de ©2020"
> 
> 8€ bis 11 Euronen bist auch in nem normalen Kino mal schnell los, ob nun die 4 Euro mehr ein Luxuskino ausmachen und auszeichnen, das mag ein Kind glauben. Ich hätte ja jetzt nix gesagt wenn se 25 Euro pro Karte nehmen, aber bei den Preisen sind se wohl auch auf die normaleren Hansel angewiesen, welche sich immer mehr nach der Decke strecken müssen.



Du hast meinen Kommentar anscheinend nicht richtig gelesen. Die Karten kosten bei aktuellen Filmen um die 20 Euro. Und so unsympathisch wie du hier abgehst, kann ich verstehen wenn du niemanden findest, der mit dir ins Kino gehen will und Zuhause bleibst.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (25. August 2020)

guaneri schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das heute vergleichbar. Du kannst jederzeit gleich gute oder sogar bessere Technik bei dir Zuhause unterbringen, als jene dir in einem Kino zur Verfügung steht. Auch der abgedeckte Blickwinkelbereich ist nicht schwer nachzubilden bei den heutigen Screengrößen. Der einzige Unterschied der bestehen bleibt ist die soziale Komponente, die für viele mitunter nicht unwichtig ist.


Nee, so würde ich das nicht unterschreiben. Ein High-End Heimkino kann vielleicht mit der unteren Mittelklasse an Kinotechnik mithalten, aber mehr auch nicht. Mal von den schon ausdiskutierten Unterschieden bei Bitrate & Co. abgesehen ist die Technik guter Kinos auch einfach besser. Kein Mensch hat 20+ eingemessene Lautsprecher und einen Laserprojektor daheim, mal ganz davon ab dass selbst UHD Blu-Rays so ein System nicht adäquat versorgen könnten. Und das ist noch nichtmal „cutting edge“, in Stuttgart gibt es mittlerweile einen Kinosaal, der aus einer LED-Wand besteht. Solche Systeme mit einem 900€ Fernseher und einer Soundbar zu vergleichen wird der Sache nicht gerecht.

Ich geh trotzdem nur selten ins Kino, einfach wegen des Preises. Aber wenn, dann staune ich auch immer wie abgeschlagen meine Unterhaltungselektronik zuhause doch ist.


----------



## CvBuron (25. August 2020)

Wer mal nach München kommt, der kann mal einen Blick ins Dolby Cinema im Mathäser werfen - technisch erste Sahne, Kinosaal mit extra breiten Ledersesseln für alle, und technisch absolut High-End. 8K Doppel-Laserprojektion, objektorientiertes Dolby Atmos mit 51 Kanälen und anständig aufgedreht wird auch. Die meisten Kinos heutzutage sind zu leise, um ihr Soundsystem gut an den Mann bringen zu können. Fürs gebotene gerade im Vergleich mit normalen Kinos sogar noch ziemlich günstig 13-16€ das Ticket.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Leihgebühr für Mulan auf Disney Plus kostet mehr als ein Kinobesuch*


Zuhause schaut man solche Filme mit vielen Leuten, da wird es dann im Kino empfindlich teuer



CvBuron schrieb:


> ... und anständig aufgedreht wird auch. ....


Also auch so ein Kino, bei dem man mit Hörsturz aus der Vorstellung kommt? Haben wir hier auch. 
Da geht man einmal rein, zwischen durch raus und dann nie wieder hin. Es grenzt an Körperverletzung


----------



## Steelbook86 (26. August 2020)

"Leihgebühr für Mulan auf Disney Plus kostet mehr als ein Kinobesuch"
Für einige die allein ins Kino gehen ist der Preis vllt. hoch... Doch für die Masse die mit Familie (gerade Disney) oder Freunden ins Kino geht ist es ein ziemlich guter Deal!
Im Kino kann ich den Film 1x schauen und jeder einzelne Besucher zahlt seine (bei mir) 12€ für Erwachsene bzw. 8€ für Kinder. Mulan bekommt man jetzt für 21,99€ ganz egal wie viele Menschen (Mutter, Vater, 2x Kinder, Oma, Opa, Freunde) da am Ende tatsächlich vor dem Fernseher sitzen + man darf den Film erstma behalten und so oft schauen wie man will. Also das ist doch ein 100x besseres Angebot und hat hoffentlich auch Zukunft. Man spart sich außerdem Parkgebühren am Kino, Anfahrtskosten, die abartig teuren Snacks die man Zuhause viel billiger bekommt... Kann Pause drücken wenn wer - gerade Kinder - auf Toilette muss. Das ist doch ein super Deal!

Ich persönlich kann Kino ja eh nicht leiden und habe Filme lieber auf meinem 4K/HDR TV statt auf dieser Matsch-Leinwand wo Schwarz immer ehr nen Blass/Grau ist und das Bild generell verpixelt / verschwommen wirkt. Außerdem sehe ich den Vorteil für viele Schwerbehinderte oder auch Kranke Menschen (zb. Soziophobie, Agoraphobie + 100x weitere Krankheiten, für viele Menschen ist auch einfach der Sound/Bass zu extrem) die jetzt nicht mehr 4-6 Monate diskriminiert / ignoriert und gespoilert werden sondern sich den Film Day1 anschauen und mitreden können... so wie es 2020 in einer offenen und fairen Welt auch sein sollte. Das Kino ist veraltet, kommt aus einer anderen Zeit und sollte endlich verschwinden bzw. ohne Exklusive Zeitfenster "optional" angeboten werden und NEBEN dem Day1 Streaming existieren.


----------



## Celinna (26. August 2020)

guaneri schrieb:


> Bin selbst vor Corona, als Filmfan, nur noch selten ins Kino. Einfach weil ich nun in dem Alter bin wo ich mir andauernd aufpoppende Smartphone Displays, oder Messenger Nachrichtentöne, nicht antun will.  Letztlich fügen sich noch vollkommen proletoide Sitznachbarn ins Bild ein, die jede noch so blöde Szene belachen oder kommentieren, da steigt der Blutdruck mit der selben Geschwindigkeit mit der die Konzentration sinkt.
> 
> Der Ausbruch war dann lediglich der Weckruf einen Raum Dolby Atmos fähig umzubauen und mir nen OLED TV zu kaufen, der Mehrwert ist unbezahlbar.



was ich daran nicht verstehe wieso kauft man sich kein Beamer, 120Zoll+ Leinwände sind einfah geiler als nur so winzige 55-65" TV's. Für solche Größen gibts mittlerweile Kurzdistanzbeamer...
Epson EH-LS500W - 4K Laser Ultrakurzdistanz Beamer | Tuning Edition


----------



## IICARUS (26. August 2020)

Für ein Beamer muss man auch Platz haben und das würde bei uns schon nicht gehen. Die Preise finde ich jetzt auch nicht billig und ich vergleiche Streaming auch nicht mit dem Kino, da dort doch ein ganz anderes besonderes Gefühl entsteht. Aber besonders gute Filme schaue ich dann doch gerne per Stream an und da wir mehrere Personen sind wird es auch günstiger als in Kino zu gehen.

Illegale Seiten kommen für mich nicht in Frage und meine Erwachsene Kinder dürfen solche Seiten auch nicht mit meinem Anschluss aufrufen. Denn man ließt auch immer wieder wenn jemand hoch genommen wird was das ganze kostet und wegen 20 Euro möchte ich keine Strafanzeige riskieren die dann Nerven und einiges mehr kosten würde. Aus diesem Grund nutze ich auch Streaming Dienste um nicht mehr solche Illegale Seiten aufsuchen zu müssen.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Steelbook86 schrieb:


> "Leihgebühr für Mulan auf Disney Plus kostet mehr als ein Kinobesuch"
> Für einige die allein ins Kino gehen ist der Preis vllt. hoch... Doch für die Masse die mit Familie (gerade Disney) oder Freunden ins Kino geht ist es ein ziemlich guter Deal!
> Im Kino kann ich den Film 1x schauen und jeder einzelne Besucher zahlt seine (bei mir) 12€ für Erwachsene bzw. 8€ für Kinder. Mulan bekommt man jetzt für 21,99€ ganz egal wie viele Menschen (Mutter, Vater, 2x Kinder, Oma, Opa, Freunde) da am Ende tatsächlich vor dem Fernseher sitzen + man darf den Film erstma behalten und so oft schauen wie man will. Also das ist doch ein 100x besseres Angebot und hat hoffentlich auch Zukunft. Man spart sich außerdem Parkgebühren am Kino, Anfahrtskosten, die abartig teuren Snacks die man Zuhause viel billiger bekommt... Kann Pause drücken wenn wer - gerade Kinder - auf Toilette muss. Das ist doch ein super Deal!
> 
> Ich persönlich kann Kino ja eh nicht leiden und habe Filme lieber auf meinem 4K/HDR TV statt auf dieser Matsch-Leinwand wo Schwarz immer ehr nen Blass/Grau ist und das Bild generell verpixelt / verschwommen wirkt. Außerdem sehe ich den Vorteil für viele Schwerbehinderte oder auch Kranke Menschen (zb. Soziophobie, Agoraphobie + 100x weitere Krankheiten, für viele Menschen ist auch einfach der Sound/Bass zu extrem) die jetzt nicht mehr 4-6 Monate diskriminiert / ignoriert und gespoilert werden sondern sich den Film Day1 anschauen und mitreden können... so wie es 2020 in einer offenen und fairen Welt auch sein sollte. Das Kino ist veraltet, kommt aus einer anderen Zeit und sollte endlich verschwinden bzw. ohne Exklusive Zeitfenster "optional" angeboten werden und NEBEN dem Day1 Streaming existieren.


Ich gehe gerne ins Kino. Und bin froh das unser Kino wieder geöffnet hat.
Man kann das Kino-Erlebnis, auch mit noch so teuren Equipment, auch nicht zu Hause nachbilden. Es sei denn man hat einen großen Saal.
Außerdem macht es Spaß mit der Familie oder Freunden da reinzugehen.
Gegen Soziophobie kann es helfen, nicht zur Premiere reinzugehen, sondern ein paar Tage später, wenn es nicht mehr so voll ist. So mache ich das immer.
Aber jetzt zu Corona-Zeiten sind die Kinos eh nicht mehr so voll.


----------



## Prypjat_no1 (26. August 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Absolut unattraktiv. Es kann nicht angehen das man einen Film so teuer einkaufen muss und dann nur schauen kann, so lange man ein Abonnement hat, für das man monatlich zahlen muss. So dumm sollte niemand sein, dass mit einem Kauf zu honorieren.^^
> 
> MfG



Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Klar kann Disney das jetzt gerne so anbieten, aber für diesen Preis sollte der Film dem Kunden gehören, auch wenn das Abo abgelaufen ist.
Schließlich spart sich Disney den Weg über die Kinos und den Weg über die Digitalen Scheiben im Handel. Da dürfte der Direktgewinn sehr hoch sein.



Noch eine Frage an die Kinogänger hier im Forum, die immer die Soziale Komponente so hoch halten.
Wo ist da der Unterschied zum gemeinsamen Filme schauen im heimischen Wohnzimmer?
Da kann ich mit der selben Truppe zusammen sitzen und danach über den Streifen diskutieren, wie nach dem Kino.
Und ich kann auch nach einem heimischen Filmeabend essen gehen.

Das einizige was noch fürs Kino spricht ist die große Leinwand und der Sound.
Da kann kein Wohnzimmerequipment mithalten, auch wenn das hier viele behaupten.
Andererseits wird die Qualität vieler Kinos auch nicht wirklich besser.
Entweder man hat sehr dunkle Ränder am Bildrand oder der Sound schnarrt oder der Sitz ist unbequem.
Da gestaltet sich die Suche nach einem guten Kino mitunter als schwierig. 

Am Ende ist es eine Frage der persönlichen Entscheidung, ob man lieber ins Kino geht oder Zuhause schaut.
Komödien würde ich zum Beispiel niemals im Kino gucken. Es gibt Mitmenschen, die sich nicht mehr beim lachen einkriegen oder bei jeder Szene lachen.
Es gibt auch Mitmenschen deren gelache sehr nervend sein kann. 

Fazit:
Niemand sollte hier versuchen zu missionieren. 
Lasst die anderen das Cineastische Vergnügen so genießen, wie sie es am liebsten mögen.


----------



## DaStash (26. August 2020)

Kino ist schon schön und macht Spaß, vor allem für Kinder ist das immer noch etwas Besonderes und nicht vergleichbar mit dem heimischen Homecinema. Das aber was Disney hier verlangt ist überzogen aber eben auch nicht mehr als eine Studie um auszuloten was geht. Das sollte man aus reinem Eigeninteresse meiden und nicht konsumieren, dann sinken die Preise entsprechend. und wenn man einen Film kauft, dann sollte man ihn auch bei gekündigten Abo gucken sollen, ich denke sogar das es rechtlich gar nicht zulässig ist, siehe Amazon, wo bei gesperrten Konten gekaufte Onlineinhalte dennoch angeboten werden müssen.

MfG


----------



## bloodycorrey (26. August 2020)

Viel zu viel Geld.
Dann werde ich mir den Film wohl anders besorgen müssen.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2020)

Prypjat_no1 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an die Kinogänger hier im Forum, die immer die Soziale Komponente so hoch halten.
> Wo ist da der Unterschied zum gemeinsamen Filme schauen im heimischen Wohnzimmer?
> Da kann ich mit der selben Truppe zusammen sitzen und danach über den Streifen diskutieren, wie nach dem Kino.
> Und ich kann auch nach einem heimischen Filmeabend essen gehen.


Klar kann man auch wenn man will. Ist aber eben etwas anderes.



> Das einizige was noch fürs Kino spricht ist die große Leinwand und der Sound.
> Da kann kein Wohnzimmerequipment mithalten, auch wenn das hier viele behaupten.


Eben! Das ist eine besondere Atmosphäre.



> Andererseits wird die Qualität vieler Kinos auch nicht wirklich besser.
> Entweder man hat sehr dunkle Ränder am Bildrand oder der Sound schnarrt oder der Sitz ist unbequem.
> Da gestaltet sich die Suche nach einem guten Kino mitunter als schwierig.


Bei uns bin ich damit sehr zufrieden. Und das ist sogar ein kleineres Kino was zu keiner Kino-Kette gehört.
Große Kinos mag ich nicht.



> Am Ende ist es eine Frage der persönlichen Entscheidung, ob man lieber ins Kino geht oder Zuhause schaut.
> Komödien würde ich zum Beispiel niemals im Kino gucken. Es gibt Mitmenschen, die sich nicht mehr beim lachen einkriegen oder bei jeder Szene lachen.
> Es gibt auch Mitmenschen deren gelache sehr nervend sein kann.


Oder eben in das Kino ein paar Tage oder Wochen später sich den Film angucken. Dann sind da kaum noch Menschen in der Vorstellung.
Jetzt zu Corona Zeiten sowieso nicht.



> Fazit:
> Niemand sollte hier versuchen zu missionieren.


Macht doch niemand. Ich habe nur meine Meinung geäußert. 



> Lasst die anderen das Cineastische Vergnügen so genießen, wie sie es am liebsten mögen.


Genau!


----------



## Bleistein (26. August 2020)

Die normale Verwertungskette von Blu-Ray bis Streaming wird es ja trotzdem noch zum gewohnten Preis geben. Der "Kino-Preis" ist jetzt mal ein Testballon, ob man die Kinos in Zukunft nicht einfach ganz übergehen kann. Ob eine Disney Realverfilmung von Mulan dafür geeignet ist, weiß ich nicht so recht. Ist sicher nicht die beliebteste Marke aus dem Disney Universum. War wahrscheinlich auch nicht geplant, sondern ist aus der Corona-Not geboren.

Ob der Preis angemessen ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Disney muss es ja noch irgendwie von der Blu-Ray abgrenzen, die erst Monate später erscheinen wird. Ich persönlich würde niemals Filme kaufen, die man nur online sehen kann. Auch genügt mir die Streaming-Qualität trotz Dolby Vision nicht. Die Kompression bei Disney+ und Netflix ist einfach zu heftig. Wenn die Kiddies zuhause aber alles andere schon x-mal gesehen haben und nach neuem Content schreien, würde ich das Ding eben buchen.


----------



## DarkWing13 (26. August 2020)

elsihenne schrieb:


> War irgendjemand von euch schon mal zu zweit, zu dritt, zu viert mit Kindern oder Enkelkindern im Kino?
> Es ist wiedermal die große Krux der Headlines!
> Die Aussage "Leihgebühr für Mulan auf Disney Plus kostet mehr als ein Kinobesuch" ist sowas von undurchdacht und &#8222;Schlagzeile schnell dahingeschludert&#8220;.
> Wenn ich mit Frau und zwei Kindern ins Kino gehe, ist unter 60,-€ nichts gemacht.
> ...



Du hast die evtl. fällige Parkgebühr und den Sprit vergessen.
Es sei denn ihr habt Monats-Bus-Karten und die Busse fahren noch, wenn es eine Abendvorstellung ist... 

Und ja, 22€ finde ich jetzt nicht soviel, wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Leute sich hinter dem (großen) TV versammeln können...incl. Freunden, Bekannten und der ganzen Nachbarschaft...


----------



## Prypjat_no1 (26. August 2020)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Und ja, 22€ finde ich jetzt nicht soviel, wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Leute sich hinter dem (großen) TV versammeln können...incl. Freunden, Bekannten und der ganzen Nachbarschaft...



Und wenn Du am Eingang abkassierst, machst Du sogar noch Gewinn.


----------



## AlphaMale (26. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Also auch so ein Kino, bei dem man mit Hörsturz aus der Vorstellung kommt? Haben wir hier auch.
> Da geht man einmal rein, zwischen durch raus und dann nie wieder hin. Es grenzt an Körperverletzung



Ohja, so ein Kinobesuch kenne ich auch. Film fast ausverkauft. Irgendwo neben der Säule im Kino (altes Gebäude ) hingesetzt. In unmittelbarer Gegend irgend so ein Basslautsprecher /Subwoofer)...so laut, das ich 2h Ohrenschmerzen hatte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. August 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> ..!-??ahh..?..waaas..?-


Was hast Du gesaaaagt?

Im Kino redet man nicht!


----------



## AlphaMale (26. August 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was hast Du gesaaaagt?
> 
> Im Kino redet man nicht!


Danach dann auch erstmal nicht.


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2020)

Es hat zwar nicht mit Disney zu tun aber mit Kino. Manche Filme sollte man auf jeden Fall im Kino sehen.
So z.B. auch "Tenet". Der ist so eine Wucht und bombastisch, so etwas kann man zu Hause nicht erleben.



> &#8222;Mit seinen inszenatorischen Stärken und seiner überwältigenden Wucht ist Christopher Nolans TENET das beste Beispiel für Kino als einzigartiges Erlebnis für alle Sinne&#8220;, konstatierte die Deutsche Film- und Medienbewertung und zeichnete Tenet mit dem Prädikat besonders wertvoll aus.


 Quelle: Tenet (Film) &#8211; Wikipedia

Ich werde mir auch den neuen "James Bond" und "Top Gun 2" im Kino angucken.


----------



## seahawk (2. September 2020)

Kinoerlebnis ist Kinoerlebnis, leider im positiven und negativen. 

Auf der einen Seite hast Du die Technik, die Atmosphäre, an die das Heimkino nicht  herankommt. Auf der anderen Seite hast Du im Heimkino auch nicht das streitende Pärchen 4 Sitze weiter oder die besoffene Kerlgruppe 4 Reihen hinter Dir.  Dazu kannst Du den Film dann noch so oft gucken wie Du willst und meist einmal in OV und einmal in Deutsch. Mir ist OV bei englischsprachigen Filmen extrem wichtig geworden.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite hast Du im Heimkino auch nicht das streitende Pärchen 4 Sitze weiter oder die besoffene Kerlgruppe 4 Reihen hinter Dir.


Wie ich schon mehrmals schrieb: Es kommt drauf an *wann* man in den Film rein geht. 

Wenn man ein paar Tage wartet ist das Kino deutlich leerer. Und durch Corona sowieso. Weil viele Angst haben sich anzustecken.
Was mir natürlich Leid für die Kinobetreiber tut. Unser Kino hat 70% weniger Besucher.
Ich weiß nicht wie lange die das noch durchhalten. Der Betreiber hat mir auch gesagt das bei einen zweiten (lokalen) Lockdown Ende wäre.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

Bei Tenet waren wir Sonntag insgesamt 6 Leute im Saal...


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2020)

LurchiOderwatt schrieb:


> Bei Tenet waren wir Sonntag insgesamt 6 Leute im Saal...


Wir auch so am Montag 6-8. Das war aber die Vorstellung um 16.30 Uhr.
Ich denke in der 20 Uhr Vorstellung waren etwas mehr.
Dennoch viel zu wenig für den Kinobetreiber.


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (3. September 2020)

Kino wird halt leider aussterben, außer man ändert was am ganzen Konzept.


----------

